# NYT: Only Canon, Nikon and Sony will survive?



## ScottyP (Jan 2, 2014)

Interesting article from December 20. Says smartphone selfie-shooters are not embracing the mirrorless bodies in the way it was hoped they would take to a somewhat smaller setup. Perhaps they will eventually leave off trying to make a "kinda smaller" camera that is too small for most serious shooting, but still too big for selfie-phone man, and keep making cameras that are the proper size for 2-handed shooting. 

Also says the Big 3 will endure but the also-rans like Panasonic, Pentax, Olympus, and even Fuji don't seem like good bets going forward.

Personally I hope Fuji at least makes it. Original sensor tech and an elegant package. 

http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2013/12/29/business/29reuters-japan-cameras.html?_r=0


----------

